# Angry Wife!



## hunting777

*A husband takes his wife to her high school reunion.*
*After meeting several of her friends and former school mates, they are sitting at a table where he is yawning and overly bored.*
*The band cranks up and people are beginning to dance.*
*There's a guy on the dance floor living it large, break dancing, moon walking, back flips, buying drinks for people, the works.*
*Wife turns to her husband and says, "See that guy? 25 years ago he proposed *
*to me and I turned him down."*

*Husband says: "Looks like he's still celebrating!!!"*


*.*


----------



## Charoung

Funny. Your husband has a good sense of humor


----------



## Endoren

Well, that's not very funny. I would be offended. I almost broke up with a guy. He joked about the same, and I was offended by him. After that, we did not communicate with him for a long time. I thought about calling and breaking up with him. Although it would be a pretty stupid reason to break up. It's good that he wrote to me first. Then we decided to turn to a psychologist who helped us solve our problem. My boyfriend admitted that he was thinking to break up via text. But his inner voice stopped him. Now we don't swear. And if we swear, we quickly make up.


----------



## Critter

Seeing that you are from Los Angeles I can understand that.


----------



## Al Hansen

Then the fight started.


----------

